# looking for tips on how to start casting my own cars



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

i am looking how to learn how to make my own resin kits any one have any tips on how to get start and can some one tell me what i would need to buy and were to buy it? and does any one know how i can find 1\64 wheels for the kits ones they are made. and how i can make my own decals. if any one can help me out please contect me on here or by e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is some infor on casting Kits

http://www.smooth-on.com/Getting%20Started.asp

SuperSamplersâ„¢ - Everything You Need to Make a Mold & Casting

Smooth-On's SuperSamplers provide a very economical introduction to our line of mold making and casting products. For just $25 or $30, users can make a one-time purchase of a SuperSamplerâ„¢ kit that includes a mold rubber, Smooth-Cast 300 liquid plastic, a mold release/sealer combo pack and our essential 40-page booklet: 

Silicone SuperSamplerâ„¢
Each Silicone SuperSamplerâ„¢ contains working samples of OOMOOâ„¢ 30 silicone mold rubber and Smooth-Castâ„¢ 300 liquid plastic, Ease Releaseâ„¢ 815 release agent for silicone, SuperSealâ„¢ , and the "How to Make Molds & Castings" booklet. 
$25.00

http://www.bare-metal.com
Bare-metal Foils Kits

Mold Making Starter Kit
Our starter kit has everything you need to make your own molds and castings.



RTV Mold Material, Casting Resin, Handbook, Klean Klay 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have assembled the Experts-Choice™ Mold Making and Resin Casting Starter Kit with the beginner in mind. If you have never made a mold or casting before, you can now get started with all the products you need in one convenient package. 

The Prop Builders Molding and Casting Handbook is a very informative reference book. There are interesting hints and tips on mold making and casting all kinds of objects. The book is fully illustrated and each section is well explained and thought out. There are even instructions on how to build a vacuform machine. 

The kit supplies you with enough mold material to make a good-sized mold or several small ones. Experts-Choice™ Mold Material LV is a fast curing 1:1 by volume soft rubber that is easy to mix and pour. Our molding compound is very low in viscosity so it will virtually de-air itself for a bubble free mold. 

We also include 16 ounces of Por-A-Kast® resin. Por-A-Kast® is a 1:1 by volume casting resin that pours almost like water. Por-A-Kast® will pick up detail down to a fingerprint. This resin mixes easily and has a 1-½ minute pot life and a 5-7 minute cure time. Your castings can be de-molded in 10-15 minutes. 

Also with the starter kit is one pound of Klean Klay, a non-hardening re-useable clay, stirring sticks, and mixing cups. We also provide you with our own instructions that will help you understand how each product works. And should you find yourself in need of any help, Bare-Metal is always happy to answer your mold making questions; just give us a call. 

One pound of Experts-Choice™ Low Viscosity Mold Material

One 16 oz. Trial size kit of Por-A-Kast® polyurethane resin 

One pound of Klean Klay re-usable non-drying clay 

The Prop Builders Molding and Casting Handbook 

Stirring sticks and Mixing cups 

Complete instructions 




This kit is a $64.40 value and sells for a special introductory price of only $59.95

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=82698

Micromarks Kit

COMPLETE RESIN CASTING STARTER SET 
Item Number: 82698 
List Price $85.55 
Our Price $69.95 


the same materials and techniques that professionals use to build their models. Our silicone mold rubber and urethane casting resins faithfully reproduce even the most microscopic details, so you can be assured of getting exact duplicates of your most highly detailed patterns. And they're so easy to use, you can make perfect castings in as little as 15 minutes!

Our Complete Starter Set contains everything you need to begin resin casting, including one each of the following:

#82083 ONE-to-ONE/RAPID is an economical general purpose mold rubber that is easy to mix: Simply stir equal volumes of A and B together and pour. Use over and over to make many resin castings, even those with slight undercuts. 30 minute pot life, 4 hour cure. De-airs without vacuum. 3.2 lb. kit contains approx. 32 fl. oz. total material.

#82057 CR-600 Casting Resin (provides more time for mixing and pouring) 7 minute pot life; demold in 30 minutes. 2.4 lb. kit contains approx. 32 fl. oz. total material.

#80475 Rubber-To-Rubber Mold Release. Required when making 2 part RTV molds. Keeps mold halves from sticking together. 2 fl. oz.

#80476 Kleen Klay. A special synthetic clay that will not contaminate silicone rubber. Use for containing flow of RTV during mold making and for making simple molds. (Place a little talcum powder on the part and press it into the clay. Then carefully remove the part and pour resin into the cavity.) 1 lb.

#80352 Mixing Set. Includes six 8 oz. calibrated plastic mixing cups, six stir sticks, three brushes.

#82664 Rubber-To-Resin Mold Release. Makes it easy to remove resin castings from molds. 14 oz. spray.

NOTE: #82698 Starter Set is shipped by UPS ground only.




http://www.hobbyengineering.com/SectionBM.html

The Super Casting Kit contains everything you need to make a mold and cast your part in 1 day! All measuring tools are included for the Alumilite and the QuickSet Rubber. All products are non-toxic and can easily be used in your home. The Mini Super Casting Kit contains all of the same materials as the Super Kit includes but in smaller quantities. (note: the Mini Super Casting Kit does not contian Mold Release Powder) Mfr. # 10500 
Item: 1262 $70.00 


Super Kit Includes: 

AB28 Kit Alumilite Regular 
1 lb. QuickSet RTV Silicone Rubber 
1 lb. Alumilite Synthetic Modeling Clay 
2 oz. Rubber to Rubber Mold Release 
1 oz. Measuring Cups 
Stir Sticks 
How-To Booklet 


The Mini-Super Casting kit includes sample quantities of everything you need to test the process for yourself: QuickSet RTV Silicone Rubber and Alumilite Synthetic Modeling Clay for making molds, regular AB28 Alumilte casting plastic, 1 oz. masuring cups, stir sticks and a how-to booklet . Mfr. # 10560 
Item: 1263 $30.00


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

For casting HO car bodies. I recommend you start with an existing body you want to duplicate. Here is a link to a posting I did on how I make a tow part mold. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=72541 

Here is an article by Weird Jack on slosh casting. 

http://geocities.com/[email protected]/cast.htm 

Casting with Plastic Resins 

http://users.lmi.net/~drewid/resin_faq.html 

Here is a three part article on how I shrink diecast down to TJET size 

http://www.shoost.com/TheInField/forum_posts.asp?TID=70&PN=7

http://www.shoost.com/TheInField/forum_posts.asp?TID=71&PN=6 

http://www.shoost.com/TheInField/forum_posts.asp?TID=71&PN=6 


Hope this helps and good luck 

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

were can i find wheels after i cast the car i want? and how do i go about puting in windows? can i modfye a car to how i like for example i am trying to make a ford van to be a police van so i need windows how would i cut out the walls on the van to make it have windows?


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*how do i modfye a casting?*

were can i find wheels after i cast the car i want? and how do i go about puting in windows? can i modfye a car to how i like for example i am trying to make a ford van to be a police van so i need windows how would i cut out the walls on the van to make it have windows? i sew you have brush on resin would that be easy if i am casting some thing i have all ready?


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*about casting a bus*

if i want to make more of my road champs buses. and i take a bus apart to make the mold do i lose that buses ones i put resin on it to make a mold? and how do i go about making window for the bus or any car? ones i have the mold do i have to buy a speshal oven to make evry thing if i want to make more then one?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

OK, toypark. On wednesday night at about 8pm central time, log in to hobbytalk and then into chat (you can click the word CHAT in the upper right corner of the top blue boarder. Log in using your name here instead of" hobytalk guest" and I will chat with you about all of this stuff. COOL?


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*the chat wed night*

hi next wed i will try to be on at 8:00 at home we got one computer working so it hard to be on at 8:00 but i will try to be on then thanks joeyz.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds good, Toypark.
Oh...The clay goes on the INSIDE of the bus so the silicone does not flow inside.
After the silicone is cured (hard) then you pull the bus and clay out of your mold. Now you are ready to pour resin INSIDE of your mold.


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*about my resin bus*

hi ones i have thwe bus how to i make the windows? and what do i do after i put the clay in the bus? just let it harden? do i need to get some thing like a small oven? and were do i buy wheels ones i have the bus?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lets continue this on wed night, toypark. It will be much easier that way. :thumbsup:


----------

